# Collars: Pet collar or Human collar?



## AkumaSephitaro (Apr 19, 2009)

I can't afford anything fancy, and am pondering pokeing around at Pet Smart, but I figure I should ask here before I blow any money.

Does anyone have any experience with "pet" collars? (IE one made for pets, not S&M related )

I have no Hot Topic or the like close enough to make those "worth" it. Though their stuff is out of my range at the moment, and not something I'd like to buy anyway. I figure the good stuff is far too expensive for me.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought my collar at a Tractor Supply Company for 9$. It's comfy and has lasted me for more than a year. So I say go with "pet" collars.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Apr 19, 2009)

They're not too expensive and the customization is unmatched:

http://collarfactory.com/welcome


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 19, 2009)

I have one from collar factory. before I bought this one, I would wear my dog's collar and it was comfortable, but I figured I should get my own. It just depends on what you want, appearance-wise. 
People still call my collar a "dog" collar even though it isn't intended for dogs, but they don't know the difference.


----------



## Morroke (Apr 19, 2009)

I went to Petco, picked up a cheap exotic pet collar there for like 10 bucks, lasted for me so far.


----------



## Takun (Apr 19, 2009)

Mine was a dog one.  From Kmart.  Still good.

$3.


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 19, 2009)

10$ one from PetSmart has lasted me a while.
I prefer that kind, I hate most human collars.
The collarfactory ones are good, too expensive for me,
but most other human collars are way too big and just feel wierd.


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 19, 2009)

Alright guys, what's the appeal in collars? Honest question. I know that for most people out there it's a symbol of being a submissive. 

What about in the case of furries? I know it's different for every person, but that's why I'm asking. Is it submission? Or is it just to symbolize being a fur? Or both?  

I might be interested in wearing one to symbolize the latter, but the message is a bit ambiguous so I'd be hesitant to don it in public.


----------



## Meeew (Apr 19, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> Alright guys, what's the appeal in collars? Honest question. I know that for most people out there it's a symbol of being a submissive.
> 
> What about in the case of furries? I know it's different for every person, but that's why I'm asking. Is it submission? Or is it just to symbolize being a fur? Or both?
> 
> I might be interested in wearing one to symbolize the latter, but the message is a bit ambiguous so I'd be hesitant to don it in public.



Same question, I don't understand collars...

Although maybe a cute teal one...that sounds appealing xD


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 19, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> Alright guys, what's the appeal in collars? Honest question. I know that for most people out there it's a symbol of being a submissive.
> 
> What about in the case of furries? I know it's different for every person, but that's why I'm asking. Is it submission? Or is it just to symbolize being a fur? Or both?
> 
> I might be interested in wearing one to symbolize the latter, but the message is a bit ambiguous so I'd be hesitant to don it in public.


Because it's comfy :V

Plus it makes me a uneek spechul snoflak.


----------



## Meeew (Apr 19, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Because it's comfy :V
> 
> Plus it makes me a uneek spechul snoflak.




Pictures, pictures we demand picturessss

Also do you just wear the collar with anything? Like a necklace of sorts?


----------



## Russ (Apr 19, 2009)

Mines a dog collar. Fairly good quality but generally plain old leather one. Theres a picture of it at the Collars thread. 

I agree Cronus about human collars. I looked at a few in the internet and they tend to be more "stylish" for my tastes. Besides, this being the furry fandom, wearing an animal collar instead of human collar is sort of the point isn't it? 



Ceuper said:


> Alright guys, what's the appeal in collars? Honest question. I know that for most people out there it's a symbol of being a submissive.
> 
> What about in the case of furries? I know it's different for every person, but that's why I'm asking. Is it submission? Or is it just to symbolize being a fur? Or both?


 
I guess it comes from the collar being associated with animals and is, perhaps, a way of representing that animal side somehow, hence a display of furriness. Although if you see it that way, it goes deep into the Fridge Logic territory about how collars are a human device and etc...

Its probably something that was used somewhere and stuck to a furry fashion statement.

I honestly don't know what its appeal to me was. I decided to get it while I was passing by a petshop. I had every logical reason not to get it. And while I was initially unsure about the whole thing, I noticed I liked the way it looked once I put it on.



Ceuper said:


> I might be interested in wearing one to symbolize the latter, but the message is a bit ambiguous so I'd be hesitant to don it in public.


 
I agree the ambiguity of the message regarding the S&M thing. As for wearing it publicly, it depends on the size and mindset of where you live as well as the collar itself, should you buy one. My collar(brown) tends to blend fairly well with my shirts. And if you are concerned about comments/questions from people you know, you can always take it off when you are near them.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 19, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Pictures, pictures we demand picturessss
> 
> Also do you just wear the collar with anything? Like a necklace of sorts?


Just the collar. 
Enjoy


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 19, 2009)

hot topic collars suck. trust me.

go with a pet collar. dog collars are made to be tough and survive wear and tear.


----------



## Meeew (Apr 19, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Just the collar.
> Enjoy




Do want xD...

Next stop at a pet store I'll have to find me a collar ahaha.


----------



## Kittiara (Apr 19, 2009)

My first collar was a large cat collar.  But that was when I was in like 7th grade so my neck was smaller than it is now.

But yeah, that'd probably work fine.


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 19, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> Alright guys, what's the appeal in collars? Honest question. I know that for most people out there it's a symbol of being a submissive.
> 
> What about in the case of furries? I know it's different for every person, but that's why I'm asking. Is it submission? Or is it just to symbolize being a fur? Or both?
> 
> I might be interested in wearing one to symbolize the latter, but the message is a bit ambiguous so I'd be hesitant to don it in public.


Hmm...I wear one, and for me, I just think they look cool and they are very comfortable and fun to wear. I'm certainly not submissive.


----------



## AkumaSephitaro (Apr 19, 2009)

Kittiara said:


> My first collar was a large cat collar.  But that was when I was in like 7th grade so my neck was smaller than it is now.
> 
> But yeah, that'd probably work fine.



Cat collar would be too small probably.  Atleast it seems like they should be.


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 19, 2009)

Russ said:


> I agree Cronus about human collars. I looked at a few in the internet and they tend to be more "stylish" for my tastes. Besides, this being the furry fandom, wearing an animal collar instead of human collar is sort of the point isn't it?



That's another thing I don't like about it. I prefer to wear a "real" collar, one that an actual animal would wear, instead of one made for a human. That defeats the purpose of it being a collar. I know someone who wears a human collar and it just kind of annoys me. I think it's too big and fancy.

Haha mine is just a dog collar from PetSmart, and it's very comfy. It's actually a Aspen Pet Signatureâ„¢ Blue Shimmer Adjustable Dog Collar. ^^


----------



## AkumaSephitaro (Apr 19, 2009)

Russ said:


> Mines a dog collar. Fairly good quality but generally plain old leather one. Theres a picture of it at the Collars thread.



Ack, didn't think to look for a collars thead.  I'll have to check it out.


----------



## angel kaim (Apr 19, 2009)

well, i have both dog collars and human collars. i can easily say that human collars dont last as long but are slightly more comfortable depending the brand. my dog collar is a metal chan link, and it hasnt shown any signs of wear or tear at all, but my human leather is starting to crack and fade, but the metal is so heavy and sticky when you sweat.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 19, 2009)

Found one at Pet-co. Nice leather one, about 20 bucks, and cheaper for the smaller sizes, and me being 14, i can probably nail the 14 dollar one.

Now on the topic why, I agree with prettylilpup. They just look cool, and there suuuuupppppeeeerrrrr comfy. I'd only buy a dog collar though. I hate most human collars, and a simple, brown or maroon dog collar matches most of my clothing.

It's an accessory, just like clip-on ties for the chicks. Nothing different. It's definitely something i've always liked, and the fandom made it ok, and showed me it's not really a Sexual, submission thing.

That's it for me.


----------



## Russ (Apr 19, 2009)

Heres couple pictures from mine:

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a158/Rhonir/Collar1002.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a158/Rhonir/Collar1003.jpg

As I said, plain leather dog collar.


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Apr 19, 2009)

I wear a cat collar, I'll prolly get a collar factory one later on but these work to the same effect. To me it's like having a furry mark and anyone who knows about furries should recognize it as such. Also to the other collar wearers, have you ever noticed when you wear it for a long time then take it off, you can still kind of feel it there. And a pic for the people who want it http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2155913/


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 19, 2009)

AkumaSephitaro said:


> Ack, didn't think to look for a collars thead.  I'll have to check it out.



Yes. It's a thread i made back when i was deciding wither or not i should go out and get one. Very helpful. It has info on how to confront pet store clerks and such if you do go out and get an animal one. Stupid person, hasn't paid me my 40 bucks, hence why i haven't went out an bought one yet. I'm just gonna measure my neck, and say it's for a Boarder Collie, if they ask.

No, seriously, go search it. It helped me a lot on deciding what i needed and where i should get it.


----------



## AkumaSephitaro (Apr 19, 2009)

Russ said:


> Heres couple pictures from mine:
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a158/Rhonir/Collar1002.jpg
> 
> ...



Where did you get the paw charm? I've been looking for one, but I'm sure I've been looking in all the wrong places. X.X


----------



## Meeew (Apr 19, 2009)

SirrocoTheServal said:


> I wear a cat collar, I'll prolly get a collar factory one later on but these work to the same effect. To me it's like having a furry mark and anyone who knows about furries should recognize it as such. Also to the other collar wearers, have you ever noticed when you wear it for a long time then take it off, you can still kind of feel it there. And a pic for the people who want it http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2155913/



Hm that seems a bit thin, maybe dog collar would be better...hm


----------



## Russ (Apr 19, 2009)

AkumaSephitaro said:


> Where did you get the paw charm? I've been looking for one, but I'm sure I've been looking in all the wrong places. X.X


 
Its a nice touch isn't it? 

I got it in the same petshop I bought the collar. It was in the row where they had a bunch of other accessories like name tags and etc... I imagine a decent sized petshop would have a section for that kind of stuff.


----------



## angel kaim (Apr 19, 2009)

heres my collars. please exlude the the excess, i dint really want to bother with cropping and such.

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm83/angel_blackfire/SDC10247.jpg

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm83/angel_blackfire/pictures008.jpg


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 19, 2009)

SirrocoTheServal said:


> Also to the other collar wearers, have you ever noticed when you wear it for a long time then take it off, you can still kind of feel it there.


yeah. and sometimes when I'm not wearing it, I'll feel like something's missing.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 19, 2009)

lol I bought mine at PetCo


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 19, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Because it's comfy :V
> 
> Plus it makes me a uneek spechul snoflak.





Russ said:


> I guess it comes from the collar being associated with animals and is, perhaps, a way of representing that animal side somehow, hence a display of furriness. Although if you see it that way, it goes deep into the Fridge Logic territory about how collars are a human device and etc...
> 
> Its probably something that was used somewhere and stuck to a furry fashion statement.
> 
> ...





prettylilpup said:


> Hmm...I wear one, and for me, I just think they look cool and they are very comfortable and fun to wear. I'm certainly not submissive.




Thanks guys. Nice to know that it doesn't always represent being a submissive 'pet', though I'm still dubious about people seeing it that way. I think it's cute otherwise. :3


----------



## Meeew (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm determined on getting one...I'll post pictures soon xD..


----------



## Lyall Sylvan (Apr 20, 2009)

Collars...

I got mine at PetSmart, and while I don't wear it often, it's quite comfortable (it's a padded collar), if a bit big.  Hint: check the collar size on a collared shirt to find something that fits comfortably, something I overlooked...  

Anyways, as for _why_ I wear one: while I don't terribly mind the submissive thing, I wear it primarily because I like how it looks (I really like the color (purple) and the look of the dog collar).  Plus, it being very clearly a pet collar, I'd like to think that it gives some inkling that I'm a furry.


----------



## Meeew (Apr 21, 2009)

Well I just HAD to go out and get me a collar xD

http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/6205/picture021g.jpg

Working on my ears and tail xD...hehehe


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 21, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Well I just HAD to go out and get me a collar xD
> 
> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/6205/picture021g.jpg
> 
> Working on my ears and tail xD...hehehe



Hey look, it even matches your wallpaper! :3


----------



## Nakhi (Apr 21, 2009)

How about buying a shock collar? At least just to have fun.


----------



## Nalo (Apr 21, 2009)

collarfactory, two of  them and human collars


----------



## Uro (Apr 21, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> How about buying a shock collar? At least just to have fun.



Mmmmm kinky. ;D


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 21, 2009)

Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> lol I bought mine at PetCo



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *chokes* ...  x_x


----------



## Nakhi (Apr 21, 2009)

Uro said:


> Mmmmm kinky. ;D


Never thought of it like that.
Rule 13: Anything you say can be turned into something else
Rule 25: Relation to the original post decreases with every post


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Apr 21, 2009)

Does anyone add actual tags to their collars?  I hope I'm not diverting from the original post, just curious.  I often where a little dog tag with the name of one of my characters in a comic I write on it.  It's on a jewelry chain and it actually looks pretty nice.  Do you suppose it would be "too much" or over doing it to where a color with a tag?  In public?  Of course, I'm not sure I'd be bold enough to do so.  Though many of the collar pics look subtle and tasteful enough to simply be fashionable without making a huge furry statement.


----------



## Meeew (Apr 21, 2009)

cheeriocheetah said:


> Does anyone add actual tags to their collars?  I hope I'm not diverting from the original post, just curious.  I often where a little dog tag with the name of one of my characters in a comic I write on it.  It's on a jewelry chain and it actually looks pretty nice.  Do you suppose it would be "too much" or over doing it to where a color with a tag?  In public?  Of course, I'm not sure I'd be bold enough to do so.  Though many of the collar pics look subtle and tasteful enough to simply be fashionable without making a huge furry statement.



I've being looking around for something to hang from it but no luck! I think I might just leave it empty.

The best thing would probably pet charms like that guy posted a few pictures back of paws.


----------



## Belaneth (Apr 21, 2009)

I wear a standard 18" nylon dog collar that I bought from PetCo a couple years ago, and so far, no complaints. The fact that it is machine washable is a plus over leather collars, but to each their own.


> Does anyone add actual tags to their collars?


While I do own a dog tag that you can buy from most pet shops, I do not wear it directly attached to my collar, but rather on a leather chord under my shirt for a couple of reasons. First is that what is inscribed on the tag is a quote that has a more personal meaning and as such, I like to wear it even when I do not have my collar on (family events, work, etc). Second is that, while wearing a collar can be pulled off as a fashion without too many glances, a tag (I feel at least) exemplifies the whole submission feeling (think dog ownership and whatnot) that most people wearing the collar are trying to avoid. (As a side note, I think charms can be ambiguous, so I'd be careful of the style when picking one out.)


----------



## Morroke (Apr 21, 2009)

Decided to take some pictures.

Me wearing the collar;
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2211979/

Holding up the collar to show it;
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2211964/


----------



## Witchy-Wolf (Apr 21, 2009)

go with a pet collar... my ex gave my a leather style S&M collar and get left me scars and welts along my neck and collarbone. the pet ones are more comfortable, if you get the right size, and you can add things to it like charms, or even a name tag. hope this helps


----------



## Wolfsmate (Apr 22, 2009)

I agree with most here as well, mine is a pet collar, got it for 9 bucks at walmart, bout an inch wide, black, and well cause its comfortable. Mine is neither sexual or submissive I just like how it looks and the way it feels.


----------



## CyberPaws (Apr 23, 2009)

Bought my collar at a pet store in town, makes me feel great when people ask about it.
its comfy and after a while you don't ever feel its there anymore.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 23, 2009)

I got all three of my collars at a sword shop because the person there hand tools them. I prefer human collars, they are made to better accommodate the human neck. Also they are better made, in my opinion out of leather. It ends up being more comfy.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 23, 2009)

Human Collars? You mean bondage, and dominatrix stuff?


----------



## Uro (Apr 23, 2009)

Ark said:


> Human Collars? You mean bondage, and dominatrix stuff?



If the shoe fits. I have a thin black nylon one and a thick leather dog collar, and a more bdsm leather one. :>


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 23, 2009)

Ark said:


> Human Collars? You mean bondage, and dominatrix stuff?



...

I almost want to in one fell swoop wipe out the bondage/dominatrix people because I hate how everyone seems to automatically associated "Human collar with BDSM" then again I guess it's not their fault...though it goes way further then that and several many sub-cultures have adopted a "Human Collar" that is made to accommodate a human neck, not a furry animal one. It's a form of fashion really. It's just that most people are unaware of the other groups that have incorporated collars into their fashion/clothes.

The buckles are sometimes positioned differently and the inside might be lined or softer to feel better on human skin. Often the holes are placed taking into consideration a human neck...making it a "Human Collar".

I wear a human collar because I prefer something made with a human  neck in mind. Mine have this soft material on the inside, basically unfinished leather if that makes sense? So it feels really soft and velvety on my skin, instead of being scratchy as some nylon ones made for dogs will be. Plus the buckles are metal, and not plastic, and therefore last longer.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2009)

Bondage
Vanilla

Normal collars are easier to get out of :V


----------



## wolflette (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a dog 'chock chain' collar that i wore all through highschool, teachers use to have a fit in the start of the year and send me to the principals office but there was no rule against collars. now i have a regular dog collar with a metal buckle i think it was made for a saint bernard, i have a big neck. plus with dog collars it dosent look weird with a dog tag and leash [my brother loves to 'walk' me] i dont know nothing about human collars i just love the dog ones. as for the reason for a collar i just think it looks awsome, and love the reactions of people if you go in public on a leash. i know alot of people count it as sexual and such iv never seen it as that. i just love my collar =p


----------



## Braz (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been in the fandom for a while and I've never heard of anyone actually wearing a collar, but it seems like an interesting concept that I might want to try!  would anyone mind elaborating a little on this idea of wearing a collar and give me a few ideas on where to get a collar? It would be much appreciated!!


----------



## jorinda (Feb 7, 2014)

Braz said:


> I've been in the fandom for a while and I've never heard of anyone actually wearing a collar, but it seems like an interesting concept that I might want to try!  would anyone mind elaborating a little on this idea of wearing a collar and give me a few ideas on where to get a collar? It would be much appreciated!!


My thoughts on wearing collars:
Why: for fun, because one likes the look, whatever floats your boat

when/where: Appropriate places and times. Furcon - yes. Granny's funeral - no. At home - maybe. At work - no.

Where to buy: Pet shops. Ebay. Amazon. Custom made ones on etsy or furaffinity.


----------



## Karuvatto (Feb 7, 2014)

Collars are for people who are owned.

 ; _ ;


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm not owned but I rarely wear my collar.


----------



## Antronach (Feb 7, 2014)

dat bump o:

I got a spiked choker around here somewhere. Haven't worn it in a while since the last time I wore it I embarrassed my little sis.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 7, 2014)

Not gonna lie, wearing a dog collar is pretty damn stupid and reeks of edgy teenager.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 7, 2014)

Unless the collar is spiked, I think it's fucking stupid.


----------



## Conker (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Unless the collar is spiked, I think it's fucking stupid.


That is a silly set of clauses.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 7, 2014)

Well at least with a spiked collar you could pass for "punk"


----------



## Rooko (Feb 7, 2014)

I think it'd be fun to wear around the house, but definitely not in public.


----------



## dialup (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh god I used to wear dog collars (ones that matched my clothes *cringe*) all the time when I was in middle school and high school. And I wondered why people thought I was weird.

Nowadays if I'm going to do that it's only because I'm going to get freaky in the bedroom.


----------



## Conker (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Well at least with a spiked collar you could pass for "punk"


Yeah but it's all pretty daft when you get right down to it. Spikes or not


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 7, 2014)

I used to wear a cat collar on my wrist in memory of my cat who was half paralyzed after being bitten by a rattler and disappeared before I could get him to a vet.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 8, 2014)

Pet, cuz cheaper and fuzzy wuzzy.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 8, 2014)

Human. Classier and made of better quality.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 8, 2014)

Back when I was a skinny goth kid I wore "chokers", but thanks to years of frantic headbanging my neck's too big for those now. My only real option would be a large breed dog collar or something bondage-y,and honestly neither of those seem appealing to me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 8, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Human. Classier and made of better quality.



Common now, there is nothing classy about a people wearing a collar. 

Of any sort.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 8, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Common now, there is nothing classy about a people wearing a collar.
> 
> Of any sort.



I'm into chokers. XD I always feel so dark and elegant with em.


----------



## jorinda (Feb 10, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Not gonna lie, wearing a dog collar is pretty damn stupid and reeks of edgy teenager.



Spending 2000$ on animal costumes is pretty damn stupid.
Travelling 500 kilometres to meet other people who draw animals and wear animal costumes is pretty damn stupid.
Watching Disney's Lion King as an adult is pretty damn stupid.

But who cares. Waste your money or your time on whatever pleases you.


----------



## Conker (Feb 10, 2014)

jorinda said:


> Spending 2000$ on animal costumes is pretty damn stupid.
> Travelling 500 kilometres to meet other people who draw animals and wear animal costumes is pretty damn stupid.
> *Watching Disney's Lion King as an adult is pretty damn stupid.*
> 
> But who cares. Waste your money or your time on whatever pleases you.


Untrue! That movie is dark as hell.


----------



## FurryFoxFriend (Feb 10, 2014)

dialup said:


> Oh god I used to wear dog collars (ones that matched my clothes *cringe*) all the time when I was in middle school and high school. And I wondered why people thought I was weird.
> 
> Nowadays if I'm going to do that it's only because I'm going to get freaky in the bedroom.



Better to be weird than boring, love.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 11, 2014)

jorinda said:


> Spending 2000$ on animal costumes is pretty damn stupid.
> Travelling 500 kilometres to meet other people who draw animals and wear animal costumes is pretty damn stupid.
> Watching Disney's Lion King as an adult is pretty damn stupid.
> 
> But who cares. Waste your money or your time on whatever pleases you.



All those things are pretty stupid, and you do have the right to do them if it makes you happy. Doesn't mean it's still not stupid.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 11, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Well at least with a spiked collar you could pass for "punk"


People around here are more worried about my jacket than my collar.  I've heard people whisper that I must be in a "hardcore motorcycle gang" and "definitely a member of the hells angels". People in my city are fucking retarded.


----------



## Rooko (Feb 11, 2014)

Sounds like a bunch of presumptuous assholes. Though, I envy that you can express yourself. if I had the will to id color my hair light blue with white streaks, but I'm too afraid of people's reactions. Perhaps soon enough I'll stop giving a shit about what other people think of me.


----------

